# What gun to get



## legband45 (Nov 15, 2011)

I am looking for a handgun to buy and I was wondering what would be a good gun to get? I think I have narrowed it down to a 9mm or a .45. Any advice? Thanks


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

What is the primary purpose for this gun, target shootign, plinking, home defense, concealed carry?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Would also be helpful to know if you ever shot a handgun before. You did not provide much info to go on.

huntin1


----------



## legband45 (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes i have shot handguns before. The reason I want one is to shoot around with and also it would be nice for home defense


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Personally, I prefer the 45, but the 9mm is cheaper to shoot so will allow you to shoot more. The 45 is a better defensive round, but the 9mm works too and comes in smaller, more concealable pistols. It is going to come down to your personal preference.

I think you can predict the make that I would recommend. 

huntin1


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I suggest a Hi-Point 9mm. Good for "shooting around".


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Anything starting with a 4 will work very well for home defense. I'd say go take a look at the gun counter and go off what they feel like in your hands.

FNH 
Springfield 
Smith & Wesson 
SIg
Among others...

I personally like the S&W when i was shopping around. Interchangeable webbing, great grip and feel. All in a nice compact size.

Look into exposed hammers, like the FN or the internal ones like the S&W.

They all will work, just let the feel tell you which one you want, any of the above suggested will group decently.

Price also will dictate which one you get if you're on a budget.

xdeano


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

A miss is a miss. If you can not hit what you are shooting at then any caliber is a waste. I would suggest a 9mm there is some real good options for self-defense ammo. Then for training 115gr fmj can be had at a good price point. Sure 40S&W or 45acp are known stoppers but the cost per shot will prevent most shooters from actualy learning how to shoot the handgun properly.

DO NOT BUY A HIGHPOINT. When you are looking for a handgun pick the one you are looking at up and in a safe direction look something at the wall and bring the handgun up to your eye level like you are going to shoot it. If the sights are way off it is probably not the gun for you. Keep trying until you get something that points well for you.

What ever gun you buy you should shoot it regularly. The best training a person can get is shoot some pistol conditions with it. Most of those guys know how to shoot and can give you pointers. You do not need a bad *** STI to compete nor do you need a sig for shooting and self-defense. Both are just super nice to have.

You do want something that is not going to jam on you. Cheap firearms are just that cheap.

Those aren't credits that roll after Walker Texas Ranger. It is actually a list of fatalities that occurred during the making of the episode.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Sam Gerard: "You got a backup weapon?" John Royce: "I've never had the need." Sam Gerard: "Get one. Keep that in your suit unless I tell you to take it out. Get yourself a glock and lose that nickle plated sissy pistol."

http://www.hark.com/clips/hbrsnzbfwj-ge ... lf-a-glock

 :lol: :rollin: :laugh: oke:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

> When Royce and Gerard first meet, Gerard asks to see what kind of weapon Royce is carrying. After jokingly responding, "A big one, how 'bout you?", Royce produces a stainless steel Taurus PT945 which Gerard calls a "nickel-plated sissy pistol", advising Royce to get a Glock instead. This alone is a potential inaccuracy, as the standard sidearm for DSS special agents is the *SIG P228 or P229*.


This is after all a movie and basing the merits of a gun from a movie is questionable. :wink: While I would agree that the Taurus is a nickel plated sissy pistol I also think that any Glock is a black powder coated sissy pistol. Get a decent gun like a Sig. :lol: :lol: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

huntin1


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Why buy a Sig when I could get a Highpoint for like a sixteenth of the price...  :beer:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

True, and highpoints are pretty awesome. 8) :lol: :lol:

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

:lol: :thumb:


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

I got a buddy thats a Navy SEAL and thats all they use... Seriously. :lol:


----------



## joerjoe (Mar 26, 2013)

I just purchased a Hi-Point 
C-9 9MM for my birthday present. I am a small man at 5'3" tall and not more than 100 pounds. I LOVE THIS GUN

__________________________

Military knife that is intended primarily for use in a role other than combat is typically referred to by their primary role.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

[sarcasm]What's not to love.[/sarcasm] :wink:

Huntin1


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

They are actually a good training handgun. My friend has one in 9mm and he can clear a jam way faster than I can.

Google won't search for Chuck Norris because it knows you don't find Chuck Norris, he finds you.


----------



## ninjaswede (Sep 3, 2012)

9mm is certainly the most affordable to shoot. I have never been shot by one but I think it would stop someone fairly well. I have had good luck with S&W and Rugger. My wife has a High Point for the night stand and it is amazingly accurate. Not a bad gun to have for in house defense.


----------



## gunnovice (Apr 20, 2013)

I am also looking to buy a first-time handgun, for home defense and of course target practice. My experience is very limited, but I want something for home defense. I am considering a 357 magnum revolver due to versatility of ammo and good stopping power. Also, I like the ease of operation and maintenance that come with a revolver versus a semi-auto. **** One concern I have is that I am a male of short stature - 5'4" - and corresondingly smaller than average hands (6" spread between thumb and forefinger), and I don't want to get a weapon where the grip is too big for my hand. *** I would like to stay in a range around $500-600 and am willing to buy used if I can get good quality. *** I figured a forum like this would be a good place for advice. Input would be appreciated.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

A revolver is a great first time handgun. A 357 mag has a pretty good kick when using full power loads, but the nice thing about them is you can also shoot 38 special ammo in them, less recoil and less cost.

The best advise I can give is for you to visit a few gun shops that will let you handle their guns. I would look mainly at S&W, and Ruger, there are others, but I think you will find the best deals with one of these two brands and they are both solid guns. The model is going to depend on how they feel to you. It may sound strange, but when you handle a few guns you will find one that just feels right to you. If you can shoot a few different models at a range before you buy, even better.

huntin1


----------



## gunnovice (Apr 20, 2013)

I was very interested in the S&W 686 .357 mag and in the Ruger GP-100 .357 mag. A neighbor of mine showed me his Ruger GP-100 and the grip was VERY comfortable, not big-feeling at all. :thumb:

The stores in my area were all out of the 6-shot .357 mag S&W anyway, so I put cash down for a $640 new stainless Ruger GP-100 w 4-inch barrel at a local shop 7 days ago. I can't cry too much about saving around $150 or more by getting a Ruger instead of a S&W.

My 10x24 hrs will be up Sunday evening, so I can go pick it up the next day.

The big question now is when I will ever be able to find ammo?? ... I am just looking for .38 Special rounds to start off practicing with, but cannot get hold of that or the .357 mag either.

Oh, well ... one thing at a time, right?


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

The GP-100 is a fantastic revolver, and you will have no buyers remorse.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I realize this is the handgun forum, but I can't resist asking why anyone immediately thinks of a pistol for home defense. Handguns are needed for one very important reason...a 870 won't fit in a concealable holster  By all means, buy as many pistols as you want, but if it's the inside of your home you're trying to defend, please do it with a shotgun. Your next door neighbor may thank you for it later :wink:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Csquared said:


> I realize this is the handgun forum, but I can't resist asking why anyone immediately thinks of a pistol for home defense. Handguns are needed for one very important reason...a 870 won't fit in a concealable holster  By all means, buy as many pistols as you want, but if it's the inside of your home you're trying to defend, please do it with a shotgun. Your next door neighbor may thank you for it later :wink:


True, but an 870 also won't fit in the drawer of my nightstand. That being said, there is an 870 stuffed with OO Buck leaning in the corner of my bedroom closet. The handgun is there to make sure that I can get to the closet. :wink: :wink:

huntin1


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Good point,1....but hiding one's 870 in the closet borders on blaspemy here in my neighborhood :beer:


----------



## mikecoulson (Mar 1, 2017)

According to me Beretta 92FS - 9mm is best shotgun . The velocity of this gun is nearest 1100-1300 fbs . You can try this.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Pistol brands are like trucks, owners think they have the best regardless of the opinions of others. Functional operations S&W ,Glock, Sig Berretta, Colt just to name some, all make fine weapons. I prefer the S&W M&P models as they fit me well and regardless of the caliber I shoot them well. I have a REM in a 1911 that I love shooting as well and it is a very well made smooth pistol.

I have owned the 92 Berretta and Glock 21 and no longer own them because I did not like shooting them. Others do and there is nothing wrong with them. I have friends that own Highpoints that work well for them, not as smooth, but with a bit of TLC seem to function well. Only pistol brand I have had issues continually with has been Taurus, just couldn't ever get those guns to be reliable. I know others who do, but I am simply relating my own experience. Right now I am playing with a Bersa in a 40 cal I liked the 380 so well I took a gamble on this for the price . No review of it as of yet but cost wise and design similar to the Walther PPK I was looking for a low cost but not cheap made additional carry gun.

Caliber wise as others said the 9mm provides the most economical in cost of ammo along with the .380! I own .380,.40,.45 and simply don't want another ammo to have to purchase.


----------

